# Sportsman's Warehouse sold



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Yep, its true. A bunch of Canadian farmers have purchased Sportsman's Warehouse.

http://www.newwest.net/topic/article/ca ... e/C41/L41/

Farmers no less!!

Eah!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

What's wrong with farmers? Don't you like eating? :? :roll:


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Now maybe they can get some inventory on their shelves!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll go double on the inventory..last time I was there they had jack for the basic's for fishing. no 8lb line, no weights, no hooks of the most popular sizes.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> What's wrong with farmers? Don't you like eating? :? :roll:


Nah, eating is way overrated. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe they'll finally have a web-site like Cabela's.... :shock:


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

.45 said:


> Maybe they'll finally have a web-site like Cabela's.... :shock:


That would be nice, you know, one where you can actually purchase things.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe that explains last weeks no bullets , powder or primers. Wait I think we were blaming Obama for that. And before him it was the war effort. Ah ha, could just be Sportsmans lack of ordering ongoing stock. :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Inside sources say that while Stu is stepping down as CEO, he will still hold 51% ownership in the stores.

I hope that this will give Sportsman's Warehouse the shot in the arm that it has needed for some time now.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, perhaps finally, I'll be able to purchase a size 2 brass blue fox and a rainbow lucky craft.

I'll second the lack of hooks and weights too. Sheesh!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I had to resort to buying paddle-bugs at Wal-Mart.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

One of the managers at the Provo store told me that with this infusion of cash, they will be able
bring in inventory faster. Hopefully, their ice fishing supplies could get replenished before the ice season peaks.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

They NEVER have 6 lbs or 8 lb line in the stuff you want. They NEVER EVER have Trilene leader either it gets annoying. I'll shop at Sportsman's anyday over Cabelas though for fishing stuff any day of the week. Hunting stuff might be a little different. Seems like they told me they can't stalk stuff because they don't have near a warehouse like Cabelas has got??? Don't know if that's true but I tripple the inventory handicap of sportsmans.


----------

